# Chubbs' random pics.....



## D1105 (Sep 14, 2015)

I love photography (new hobby) and this little tort doesn't mind me taking his pics


----------



## D1105 (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Careym13 (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice pics!


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 14, 2015)

Awwww, SO cute!


----------



## Merrick (Sep 14, 2015)

Sweet pics


----------



## D1105 (Sep 15, 2015)

Rise and shine.....





Early shower......





Air dry  .....





Bored......





Lovin' her new moss bedding....





Quick nap before lunch....


----------



## Carol S (Sep 15, 2015)

She is loving her moss. Great photography, I love all the pictures. She is one happy little tort. The picture where she is drying and has her mouth open I bet she is saying "get me the heck down from here", LOL.


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 15, 2015)

great pictures, thanks for sharing. looks like a good home and a happy tort  

keep on tortin'


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 15, 2015)

Love the rocks in the enclosure too, by the way!


----------



## 4jean (Sep 15, 2015)

Great photos, and super cute little tortoise! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## D1105 (Sep 15, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Love the rocks in the enclosure too, by the way!



I used a 12"x12" rock tile from Home Depot....I believe someone here or a Facebook group suggested it.


----------



## D1105 (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Carol S (Sep 18, 2015)

I love the picture where she is yawning. She is exhausted from all her eating LOL.


----------



## D1105 (Sep 19, 2015)

Carol S said:


> I love the picture where she is yawning. She is exhausted from all her eating LOL.


----------



## D1105 (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## D1105 (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Oxalis (Sep 20, 2015)

D1105 said:


> View attachment 149360
> View attachment 149361


Cute! Is he pouting or just tired?


----------



## D1105 (Sep 20, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Cute! Is he pouting or just tired?



Eating break.....


----------



## Carol S (Sep 20, 2015)

She definitely has a good appetite. She is so cute. Great photography; love all the pictures.


----------



## D1105 (Oct 6, 2015)

After snack nap.....


----------



## Oxalis (Oct 6, 2015)

Aww, so hard to keep her eyes open! I always joke about that with my Russian, that he has it so hard, being pampered all day!


----------



## D1105 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## aundreagwen (Oct 19, 2015)

Great photos!!!!


----------



## Oxalis (Oct 19, 2015)

D1105 said:


> View attachment 153053


This is totally my tortoise! XD


----------

